# And Now for Something Completely Different!



## Irishcat922 (Mar 24, 2006)

In the 1400's a law was set forth that a man was not allowed to beat his wife with a stick no thicker than his thumb. Hence we have "the rule of thumb"

Many years ago in Scotland, a new game was invented. It was ruled "Gentlemen Only...Ladies Forbidden"..and thus the word GOLF entered into the English language. 
The first couple to be shown in bed together on prime time TV were Fred and Wilma Flintstone.

Every day more money is printed for Monopoly than the US Treasury.

Men can read smaller print than women can; women can hear better.

Coca-Cola was originally green.
It is impossible to lick your elbow.

The State with the highest percentage of people who walk to work: Alaska

The percentage of Africa that is wilderness: 28% (now get this...)

The percentage of North America that is wilderness: 38%

The cost of raising a medium-size dog to the age of eleven: $6,400

The average number of people airborne over the US any given hour: 61,000

Intelligent people have more zinc and copper in their hair.

The first novel ever written on a typewriter: Tom Sawyer.

The San Francisco Cable cars are the only mobile National Monuments.

Each king in a deck of playing cards represents a great king from history: 
Spades - King David
Hearts - Charlemagne
Clubs -Alexander the Great
Diamonds - Julius Caesar 


111,111,111 x 111,111,111 = 12,345,678,987,654,321

If a statue in the park of a person on a horse has both front legs in the air, the person died in battle. If the horse has one front leg in the air the person died as a result of wounds received in battle. If the horse has all four legs on the ground, the person died of natural causes.

Only two people signed the Declaration of Independence on July 4th, John Hancock and Charles Thomson. Most of the rest signed on August 2, but the last signature wasn't added until 5 years later.

Q. Half of all Americans live within 50 miles of what?
A. Their birthplace


Q. Most boat owners name their boats. What is the most popular boat name requested? 
A. Obsession

Q. If you were to spell out numbers, how far would you have to go until you would find the letter "A"?
A. One thousand

Q. What do bulletproof vests, fire escapes, windshield wipers, and laser printers all have in common?
A All invented by women.
Q. What is the only food that doesn't spoil?

A. Honey 
Q. Which day are there more collect calls than any other day of the year?
A. Father's Day

In Shakespeare's time, mattresses were secured on bed
frames by ropes. When you pulled on the ropes the mattress tightened, making the bed firmer to sleep on. Hence the phrase........ "goodnight, sleep tight."

It was the accepted practice in Babylon 4,000 years ago that for a month after the wedding, the bride's father would supply his son-in-law with all the mead he could drink Mead is a honey beer and because their calendar was lunar based, this period was called the honey month which we know today as the honeymoon.

In English pubs, ale is ordered by pints and quarts... So in old England, when customers got unruly, the bartender would yell at them "Mind your pints and quarts, and settle down."
It's where we get the phrase "mind your P's and Q's"

Many years ago in England, pub frequenters had a whistle baked into the rim, or handle, of their ceramic cups. When they needed a refill, they used the whistle to get some service. "Wet your whistle" is the phrase inspired by this practice.

~~~~~~~~~~~AND FINALLY~~~~~~~~~~~~
At least 75% of people who read this will try to lick their elbow. 
..............

Don't delete this just because it looks weird Believe it or not, you can
read it
I cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty
uesdnatnrd
waht I was
rdgnieg.The
phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid Aoccdrnig to
rscheearch at Cmabrigde
Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the
ltteers in a wrod are,
the
olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat
ltteer be in the rghit
pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can
sitll raed it wouthit a
porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not
raed ervey lteter by
istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe Amzanig huh?


----------



## ANT (Mar 24, 2006)

That was GREAT!!!

 I even tried to lick my elbow!


----------



## ANT (Mar 24, 2006)

And taht lsat prat was a baslt!!!


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Mar 24, 2006)

that is great stuff!


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Mar 24, 2006)

and i tried to lick my elbow!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 24, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 24, 2006)

(and I did NOT try to lick my elbow!)


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> That was GREAT!!!
> 
> I even tried to lick my elbow!


----------



## daveb (Mar 24, 2006)

> I even tried to lick my elbow!



 Good stuff.


----------



## SRoper (Mar 25, 2006)

"In the 1400's a law was set forth that a man was not allowed to beat his wife with a stick no thicker than his thumb. Hence we have 'the rule of thumb'"

Actually there is no consensus on the origin of this phrase.

"Many years ago in Scotland, a new game was invented. It was ruled 'Gentlemen Only...Ladies Forbidden'..and thus the word GOLF entered into the English language."

Wrong. The word "golf" dates back to the 15c. The first acronym did not appear until the late 19c.

"The first couple to be shown in bed together on prime time TV were Fred and Wilma Flintstone."

Wrong. It was the sitcom Mary Kay and Johnny.

"Coca-Cola was originally green."

No, it was always made with caramel to give it a brown color.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 25, 2006)

I actually tried to lick my elbow!!! IDIOT!


----------



## ANT (Mar 25, 2006)

Deos or is eervynoe albe to raed wehn all the wrods are mxeid up? 

I konw I'm gnnoa hvae fun wtih tihs! I'm gnnoa srtat wtinrig all my e-aimls lkie tihs form now on. I'ltl divre my fienrds and fmliay ntus!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Mar 26, 2006)

LOL I tried licking my elbow too, came really close! Like an inch and a half.


----------

